# how do i improve my python and C++ skills?



## auboutduprecipice (Apr 9, 2020)

i know the basics of python but i don't know where to start in practicing with creating programs. my goal here is ultimately data science along with R but the books i've looked at aren't my style. with C++ i eventually want to program csgo/rainbowsix/other FPS cheats


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 9, 2020)

for cheats you're gonna need to learn reverse engineering and assembly language, you could honestly find out the rest by searching lmao


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 9, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i know the basics of python but i don't know where to start in practicing with creating programs. my goal here is ultimately data science along with R but the books i've looked at aren't my style. with C++ i eventually want to program csgo/rainbowsix/other FPS cheats


C++ idk man. I tried it and it's way harder than it seems. And people already know it's bloody difficult. I learned how to do some game hacking shit in C++, but actually learning the language is really tough and would take really intelligent people quite a while to even get a basic grasp of, and is almost impossible to "master" or become really skilled with it. Python is the easiest language imo. Already made a few useful tools with it. If you know the basics of python, continue there, because it's a really nice language and easy to become more skilled in it given you apply yourself. It's also really useful and can do a lot of things every other language can do. 

C++ is needed for game hacking because of it's ability to interact with process memory and the windows kernel. Learning how to edit memory and hijack processes to play with the memory is a lot easier than learning the C++ language itself. C++ is what's really hard, and trying to learn it as a language is a waste. Try learn the methods behind game hacking and then use C++ to write your code. Most people who create hacks just struggle with the coding part, because it's in C++. They probably just look up how to write what they want, rather than knowing C++ already.


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 9, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> C++ idk man. I tried it and it's way harder than it seems. And people already know it's bloody difficult. I learned how to do some game hacking shit in C++, but actually learning the language is really tough and would take really intelligent people quite a while to even get a basic grasp of, and is almost impossible to "master" or become really skilled with it


Ah, and I thought I was even too dumb for coding

Wanted to start with C, was pretty hard, then swapped to C++, even harder

Destroyed my motivation and I dont even want to begin coding anymore


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 9, 2020)

I dont know about python, but just lol at using c++ in 2020
C sharp chads rise up!


----------



## Lifelet (Apr 9, 2020)

Start with Java or C#. C++ is pretty hard for beginners, but is styled very similarly to C# and Java. Once you have one of the simpler derivatives down, you can easily pick up stuff like pointers, overloaded operators, multiple inheritance and inline assembler. You can even try C or ASM if you are really adventurous.


Nosecel said:


> I dont know about python, but just lol at using c++ in 2020
> C sharp chads rise up!


C++ is still highly used for serious performance. Interpreted languages will always be mogged by compiled ones


----------



## CristianT (Apr 9, 2020)

learn java, fuck C++


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 9, 2020)

op, do not listen to the retards above who are arbitrarily recommending you other higher level & less capable languages used for anything else other than what your purpose is. c++ is the way to go for cheat development, dont let anyone steer you away from that


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Apr 9, 2020)

i bring a teacher home i improved a bit


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Apr 9, 2020)

i bring a teacher home i improved a bit


----------



## Blitz (Apr 9, 2020)

I major in Computer Engineering. Incel major tbf and the hardest part is to learn how each language handles your requests in the memory of the computer, which is imperative in order to get a grasp and work with a language properly. Otherwise it's just learning words. Try to work with sorting structures and managing pointers.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 9, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> I dont know about python, but just lol at using c++ in 2020
> C sharp chads rise up!


I know a bit of c# to but python is way easier for getting stuff done imo. But I never need to code anything other than really small tools/projects and almost never need a UI.


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok, I like this thread
Guys, please give me some guide for connection of sql to visual studio, I desperately need this


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Apr 9, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> C++ idk man. I tried it and it's way harder than it seems. And people already know it's bloody difficult. I learned how to do some game hacking shit in C++, but actually learning the language is really tough and would take really intelligent people quite a while to even get a basic grasp of, and is almost impossible to "master" or become really skilled with it. Python is the easiest language imo. Already made a few useful tools with it. If you know the basics of python, continue there, because it's a really nice language and easy to become more skilled in it given you apply yourself. It's also really useful and can do a lot of things every other language can do.
> 
> C++ is needed for game hacking because of it's ability to interact with process memory and the windows kernel. Learning how to edit memory and hijack processes to play with the memory is a lot easier than learning the C++ language itself. C++ is what's really hard, and trying to learn it as a language is a waste. Try learn the methods behind game hacking and then use C++ to write your code. Most people who create hacks just struggle with the coding part, because it's in C++. They probably just look up how to write what they want, rather than knowing C++ already.



what should my next step be after learning the python basics? i can read and interpret python code fine i just can't produce it. i wouldn't even know where to start to make my own turtle game for example but if i see the code in front of me i understand it all. i'm just missing that next jump basically


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 9, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> what should my next step be after learning the python basics? i can read and interpret python code fine i just can't produce it. i wouldn't even know where to start to make my own turtle game for example but if i see the code in front of me i understand it all. i'm just missing that next jump basically


Rote learning languages is always a waste of time. Next step should be to try and create something, like your game, then just use the internet to help you make it. You'll understand through actually making it, even if you just copy and paste bits of code and don't understand the code at the time. It's kinda more like driving a car and becoming more acclimated to being competent at completing tasks with it. Unlike a car, you can crash your program as many times as you want and debugging is another way to help you learn.


----------



## Dogs (Apr 9, 2020)

If you're learning something for the goal of hacking csgo then you're wasting your time going through a language like python to get to c++ tbh ngl.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Apr 9, 2020)

Dogs said:


> If you're learning something for the goal of hacking csgo then you're wasting your time going through a language like python to get to c++ tbh ngl.



im learning python for data science, not as a bridge to C++


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 9, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> im learning python for data science, not as a bridge to C++


Python is the best language you can learn rn being 100%


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Apr 9, 2020)

I learned C++ through competitive programming. The easiest way for me to get a hang of the framework was from the enormous amount of problems that I used to solve which I then translated into other avenues.



Seth Walsh said:


> C++ idk man. I tried it and it's way harder than it seems. And people already know it's bloody difficult. I learned how to do some game hacking shit in C++, but actually learning the language is really tough and would take really intelligent people quite a while to even get a basic grasp of, and is almost impossible to "master" or become really skilled with it. Python is the easiest language imo. Already made a few useful tools with it. If you know the basics of python, continue there, because it's a really nice language and easy to become more skilled in it given you apply yourself. It's also really useful and can do a lot of things every other language can do.
> 
> C++ is needed for game hacking because of it's ability to interact with process memory and the windows kernel. Learning how to edit memory and hijack processes to play with the memory is a lot easier than learning the C++ language itself. C++ is what's really hard, and trying to learn it as a language is a waste. Try learn the methods behind game hacking and then use C++ to write your code. Most people who create hacks just struggle with the coding part, because it's in C++. They probably just look up how to write what they want, rather than knowing C++ already.



I found it to be much easier than python actually. In a lot of softer, higher-level language, there's way too much abstraction to get a real understanding of the language (it's more of just memorizing). Mastering something like C++ may take more effort/time but its infinitely more intuitive. Python is only really necessary for data science things (machine learning, ai, etc) even though all the base models are generally in C++.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 9, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> I learned C++ through competitive programming. The easiest way for me to get a hang of the framework was from the enormous amount of problems that I used to solve which I then translated into other avenues.
> 
> 
> 
> I found it to be much easier than python actually. In a lot of softer, higher-level language, there's way too much abstraction to get a real understanding of the language (it's more of just memorizing). Mastering something like C++ may take more effort/time but its infinitely more intuitive. Python is only really necessary for data science things (machine learning, ai, etc) even though all the base models are generally in C++.


Damn you're crazy. Surely if you're adept with C++, python would be really simple. High effort and iq for learning C++. Was it through things like CTFs and hacking challenges that you got the hang of it?


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2020)

I work on csgo cheats with my friends, just become friends with guys who can code they can teach you stuff. We all do it in C++/C/Assembly


----------



## prgfromnl (Apr 9, 2020)

start with making object oriented programming projects

Basics are good, but once you get OOP under your hand other languages will be pretty easy as well


----------



## Julian (Apr 9, 2020)

They also work on other games btw


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Apr 9, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> Damn you're crazy. Surely if you're adept with C++, python would be really simple. High effort and iq for learning C++. Was it through things like CTFs and hacking challenges that you got the hang of it?



Ye it was actually ridiculously easy, for some bioinformatics project I had to use some statistical learning libraries and it was breeze lol. I delved into a few security type competitions before but they're quite hard jfl. Most of my familiarity came through more of algorithmic competitions (where the faster speeds from C++ are very advantageous).


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 9, 2020)

who the fucks learns coding. im psychology major. fucking incels jfl


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 9, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> who the fucks learns coding. im psychology major. fucking incels jfl


women-dominated field, good job buddy


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 9, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> women-dominated field, good job buddy


and im still a virgin. jfl at me


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Apr 9, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> who the fucks learns coding. im psychology major. fucking incels jfl



me too. i learn math/programming/science as hobbies though could never do it in an academic setting or i wouldn't be able to enjoy it


----------



## IWantToMax (Apr 9, 2020)

You don't want to learn programming. 
I went to It school, and I regret it, I lost all of my passion for it after 3 years


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 9, 2020)

Python is not that hard isn’t it? Or was it PHP that was easy?


----------



## Lars (Apr 9, 2020)

IWantToMax said:


> You don't want to learn programming.
> I went to It school, and I regret it, I lost all of my passion for it after 3 years


true if you like programming do it, if not stop i stopped my study in 3 weeks


----------



## Lorsss (Apr 9, 2020)

- the official documentation of the language you are studing
- tutarialspoint
- w3school


----------



## Krezo (Apr 9, 2020)

Chad fucks whilst you code


----------



## Lightbulb (Apr 9, 2020)

Krezo said:


> Chad fucks whilst you code


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 9, 2020)

Get a coach bro


Lorsss said:


> - the official documentation of the language you are studing
> - tutarialspoint
> - w3school


Also this listen to the bro


----------



## william (Apr 9, 2020)

lol @ using base C or C++.

learn C# or java they are basically the same language anyway. maybe python too. you can learn a lot from just making random games/programs in visual studio and you can find a lot of information from googling and youtube

maybe start off with data types and learn how to manipulate them. make calculators or something in a console application


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 9, 2020)

C++ is easier to learn than python wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Apr 9, 2020)

Fuck C++ learning that shit made me close to rope


----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 9, 2020)

i took 1 java course and quit. wish i was a elonmusk-cel


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 9, 2020)

IWantToMax said:


> You don't want to learn programming.
> I went to It school, and I regret it, I lost all of my passion for it after 3 years


what are you learning now?


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Apr 9, 2020)

not gonna like the answer but it's from practicing


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2020)

What the hell are you nerds talking about jfl, medical school mogs


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 9, 2020)

Too low IQ for coding man 

Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 9, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> What the hell are you nerds talking about jfl, medical school mogs


Dropout rate, won't make money till 30, etc.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2020)

Dope said:


> Dropout rate, won't make money till 30, etc.


In Europe you start making money at 24


----------



## Pillarman (Apr 9, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> What the hell are you nerds talking about jfl, medical school mogs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Apr 9, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> View attachment 346432


Over


----------



## Viro (Apr 9, 2020)

learn to code first and put your wet dreams about cheats to the side. go find a book that has problems and solve them. if you cant solve all of them you are a brainlet. do them in python because jfl at handling data structures by yourself. after that go read "the c programming language" and then find cpp book. after all of that grabage youll need to fill up on knowledge on how big programs work you do that by spending 16 hours a day on unknown cheats and mpgh. after that youll realize that you fell for the "comp science" meme and rope.

you basement dwellers never mention assembly again because it shows how much of brainlet you are

thanks for reading my guide


----------



## Mesopotanian (Apr 9, 2020)

Actually right now i'm learning python for engineering, and it was the most populer system currently right now


----------



## DidntRead (Apr 10, 2020)

don't try c++
that shit is autism overload


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Apr 10, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> I dont know about python, but just lol at using c++ in 2020
> C sharp chads rise up!


Jfl reject modernity embrace C lololololol


----------



## Nosecel (Apr 10, 2020)

Got the hunter eyes said:


> Jfl reject modernity embrace C lololololol


----------



## Got the hunter eyes (Apr 10, 2020)

Nosecel said:


>


That's what they made me study in 9th and 10th grade jfl. Shit's easy and is a good base to start from, before passing to c++ and java, that I'm studying now


----------



## IWantToMax (Apr 10, 2020)

Tylermax said:


> what are you learning now?


I'm still in IT school, it's last year, so I will conclude it.


----------



## Loko88 (Apr 10, 2020)

Based and blackpilled kernel mode capcom driver cels in this thread
btw python is the subhuman of programming languages. JFL if you use that shit. Just rope bro
*Cpp chads rise up*


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd believe a self-proclaimed PSL 8 on here ahead of a self-proclaimed C++ master


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 12, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> im learning python for data science, not as a bridge to C++


are you in college? Are you planning on getting a PHD and doing ML at a large company? Cuz every other data science positon other than research scientists or machine learning engineers aren't going to be much higher paying than a standard SWE job.


----------



## PersianKingdom (Apr 12, 2020)

GO TO PROJECT EULER. I'M PRETTY HIGH RANKING ON THAT WEBSITE. IT'S MATHEMATIC BASED PROGRAMMING PROBLEMS. YOU CAN USE ANY LANGUAGE JUST SUBMIT THE ANSWERS.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Apr 12, 2020)

Dope said:


> are you in college? Are you planning on getting a PHD and doing ML at a large company? Cuz every other data science positon other than research scientists or machine learning engineers aren't going to be much higher paying than a standard SWE job.



i'm out of college and was mainly looking to do it as a hobby at first to see how far i get. i'm interested in neural networks, AI, and machine learning


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 12, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> i'm out of college and was mainly looking to do it as a hobby at first to see how far i get. i'm interested in neural networks, AI, and machine learning



There's a program at some colleges my cousin attended for specifically data science that you could sign up for. All the graduates end up getting data analyst, data engineering, quantitative analyst positions, where all you do is clean up a dataset and pipe it into R or Excel.

I think you need atleast a Masters to design ML models or anything interesting as a DS. I think some higher level DAs work with neural networks though.


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Apr 13, 2020)

Dope said:


> There's a program at some colleges my cousin attended for specifically data science that you could sign up for. All the graduates end up getting data analyst, data engineering, quantitative analyst positions, where all you do is clean up a dataset and pipe it into R or Excel.
> 
> I think you need atleast a Masters to design ML models or anything interesting as a DS. I think some higher level DAs work with neural networks though.



i've been toying around with the idea of getting another bachelors in comp sci then moving on to a masters if i really like it so this is possible. in the longrun, i'm thinking the data science stuff may even bore me after awhile whereas i don't feel that way with the other stuff


----------



## Chemicel (Apr 13, 2020)

best way to learn is by source code and googling


----------

